# Translucent pail liners



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I have been browsing US Plastics online catalogue and my mind has been thinking all kinds of ways to use the things considering I vaguely remember Matt saying he had some sort of deal from them on his next online order...

Check these out:http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=USPlastic&category%5Fname=110&product%5Fid=411

They are pail liners for 5 gallon steel buckets, no handles, but here's what I am thinking. They are translucent so they let light in for those wanting to do a little growing out of things on decks in warm weather, these are better than your average five gallon bucket. You want to grow green water? Voila', light is coming in from all sides! Go for the rigid high density plastic. Seems like they would be cooler than the black pond tubs too... though any 5 gallon container would risk getting very hot in full sun.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm not interested in bags, but how about the actual 5gal buckets? I'm also looking for clear plastic containers with really clear, tight-fitting lids to grow emersed plants in... something like these would be perfect as long as they have a tight seal: http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/pr...SPlastic&category_name=13844&product_id=16540

Looks like $50 for an 18"x26" container. That's plenty of space for anubias and ferns to grow.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> I'm not interested in bags, but how about the actual 5gal buckets? I'm also looking for clear plastic containers with really clear, tight-fitting lids to grow emersed plants in... something like these would be perfect as long as they have a tight seal: http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/pr...SPlastic&category_name=13844&product_id=16540
> 
> Looks like $50 for an 18"x26" container. That's plenty of space for anubias and ferns to grow.


Erik, my brief experience in food service with those containers is that they don't have tight fitting lids. Sure it's tighter than a hood, but it's not like a Rubbermaid or Tupperware seal sort of fit. Jim may be able to describe them better since he is active in food service.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I should have divided the subjects of that post more clearly. I was interested in a couple 5gal buckets -and- the 18x26x9 boxes. The link was to a Rubbermaid product which stated it had a tight fitting lid. Maybe I should be more clear on that as well - I'm not exactly looking for a tight fit, but something that is capable of sealing well enough to keep the humidity inside the box near 100%. The whole emersed growth setup may be a good topic for the meeting....


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

That it will do my friend. Not always airtight but pretty close when they are new and in good shape.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

EcleckticGirl said:


> Check these out:http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=USPlastic&category%5Fname=110&product%5Fid=411
> 
> They are translucent so they let light in for those wanting to do a little growing out of things on decks in warm weather, these are better than your average five gallon bucket. You want to grow green water? Voila', light is coming in from all sides! Go for the rigid high density plastic. Seems like they would be cooler than the black pond tubs too... though any 5 gallon container would risk getting very hot in full sun.


My only thoughts on this are that they may not be sturdy enough without the bucket. I don't know if this is the case but it might be worth an e-mail or call to US plastics to find out before ordering.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> I'm not interested in bags, but how about the actual 5gal buckets? I'm also looking for clear plastic containers with really clear, tight-fitting lids to grow emersed plants in... something like these would be perfect as long as they have a tight seal: http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=USPlastic&category%5Fname=13844&product%5Fid=16540
> 
> Looks like $50 for an 18"x26" container. That's plenty of space for anubias and ferns to grow.


I think the 5g buckets are actually cheaper at Lowe's then here. I seem to remember paying around $3-$4 for the last one I got a month or two ago. They are $5.75 each and the lids are an extra $1, plus shipping on US Plastics's website.

The plastic containers would work well for emmersed setups or even possibly for a quarrentine tank. I'm not sure about meds (thinking methylene blue here) staining the plastic though.


----------

